# Продукты компании PWI, Inc., Privatefirewall: Новости



## Severnyj (6 Июл 2011)

*Бесплатный персональный брандмауэр Privatefirewall обновлен до v.7.0.24.9*

Privatefirewall - это бесплатный персональный брандмауэр, который предназначен для защиты как офисных, так и домашних ПК от различных сетевых угроз и опасных приложений. Программа не требует особых знаний в настройке, способна эффективно выполнять свои функции сразу после установки, но для продвинутых пользователей имеется большое количество настроек и параметров конфигурации. В Privatefirewall встроен сам брендмауэр, фильтр URL, модуль мониторинга запущенных процессов, а также модуль работы с приложениями. Также программа осуществляет сканирование портов, отслеживание IP-пакетов и другие полезные функции.








В новой версии добавлены новые опции для контроля программ, улучшено логирование информации, добавлена возможность генерации HTML-отчетов для обнаруженных процессов в Advanced Reports, исправлены ошибки. Подробности читать тут.

Загружать Priveatefirewall v.7.0.30.3 Privatefirewall

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (13 Фев 2012)

*Обновлен брандмауэр Privatefirewall v.7.0.26.3*

В новой версии обновлены драйверы, подписанные Microsoft Winqual, улучшена обработка правил, исправлены ошибки, улучшена фильтрация IP-адресов, исправлены утечки, добавлены новые кнопки управления, исправлены ошибки и т.д.







Privatefirewall — это бесплатный персональный брандмауэр, который предназначен для защиты как офисных, так и домашних ПК от различных сетевых угроз и опасных приложений. Программа не требует особых знаний в настройке, способна эффективно выполнять свои функции сразу после установки, но для продвинутых пользователей имеется возможность изменения большого количества настроек и параметров конфигурации. В Privatefirewall встроен сам брендмауэр, фильтр URL, модуль мониторинга запущенных процессов, а также модуль работы с приложениями. Также программа осуществляет сканирование портов, отслеживание IP-пакетов и другие полезные функции.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (10 Апр 2012)

*Privatefirewall v.7.0.27.1 - бесплатный персональный брандмауэр*

Вышла новая версия Privatefirewall - бесплатного персонального брандмауэра, предназначенного для защиты как офисных, так и домашних ПК от различных сетевых угроз и опасных приложений.







В новой версии улучшена работа с процессами, добавлена опция отключения известных разработчиков ПО, улучшена работа по экспорту настроек, обновлены драйвера. Перед установкой рекомендуется удалить предыдущую версию программы. Подробности читать тут.

Загружать Priveatefirewall v.7.0.27.1 оттуда (3,6 МБ, Freeware, Windows All). 

Источник


----------



## Mila (16 Янв 2013)

*Privatefirewall v.7.0.29.1 - бесплатный персональный брандмауэр*

Privatefirewall - это бесплатный персональный брандмауэр, который предназначен для защиты как офисных, так и домашних ПК от различных сетевых угроз и опасных приложений. Программа не требует особых знаний в настройке, способна эффективно выполнять свои функции сразу после установки, но для продвинутых пользователей имеется большое количество настроек и параметров конфигурации. В Privatefirewall встроен сам брендмауэр, фильтр URL, модуль мониторинга запущенных процессов, а также модуль работы с приложениями. Также программа осуществляет сканирование портов, отслеживание IP-пакетов и другие полезные функции. 







В новой версии добавлена поддержка операционных систем Windows 8 (32/64 bit), расширены возможности по работе с буфером обмена, обновлены сетевые драйверы, доработан графический интерфейс, повышена стабильность работы программы. Перед установкой рекомендуется удалить предыдущую версию программы. Подробности читать здесь. 

Загружать Priveatefirewall v.7.0.29.1 здесь (3,6 МБ, Freeware, Windows All). 



источник


----------



## Matias (13 Фев 2020)

Privatefirewall удален с сайта разработчика в связи с прекращением поддержки, но так как программа не требует активации и бесплатна для любого использования, то файервол можно использовать и дальше.
Скачать Privatefirewall с COMSS.


----------



## Matias (20 Фев 2020)

Официальное англоязычное руководство пользователя Privatefirewall можно скачать по этой ссылке. С официального сайта оно давным-давно удалено.


----------

